# Babies!!



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My babies are now 4 weeks old... they look like itty bitty birdies...lol The pearl lutino is a female named Butterball, the pied is a male named Gonzo both were hatched on sept 1 and the pearl is a male named Henery the Chicken Hawk, he hatched on sept 3.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are stunning!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Vickitiel said:


> They are stunning!!


Thank you, I love raising babies!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Forgive me for squealing with delight, but they are just too cute for words! 

That stumpy little tail in the 3rd pic just melts my heart!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I just love raising babies and sharing them with people... 2 of these babies are going to the same home... and the pied has a deposit pending on him... my babies seem to go very fast without even having to advertise them... I have a facebook page and people just seem to find me and want them right away... I handraise them and love every second of it.... (except the heartbreak times, those I can do without) This video was taken today, 1st time tasting veggies... 4 1/2 weeks old.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC0B4tjEE3A


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Henery's Birthday is the same as my sister's  ! How cool is that! OMG...the vid of them eating is sooo cute! **Dies from cuteness overload. Again. **


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

They are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! ! took her first flight today...


----------



## ihearttiels (Jan 8, 2016)

They're cuties!


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

They are adorable! And so are their videos! No wonder they go so fast ! Congrats ! X x Teresa


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

They are beautiful, so love having babies. I am not game enough to hand rear after last time when 5 died. But I handle them every day and hope they will be tame enough.


----------

